# Day 41 Royal Pythons : Its Allliiivvve



## t-bo

My first clutch are still looking nice and plump and they are on day 41 of incubation. 

I candle the eggs every now and then, the other night when I checked I was able to see baby snakes moving around on the bottom inside! One egg at the back in particular I was able to see the baby very well, seemed to want to move away from the bright light 

My second clutch dont look quite as nice, they are all however fertile and seem to be healthy, they are on day 28 of incubation.

Cant wait for the first little ones to start pipping... will update with pictures in about 12 days


----------

